# Strange Itorex Lens



## jophassa (May 26, 2006)

OK, all my lenses fit onto my temporary SLR, the Canon A-1. There is, however, one exception: the Itorex Close-up Zoom Attachement Lens (52MM). It has a screw-on-looking attachment but i cant seem to find a way to get it on and use it! i just have to use it as it looks fantastic when you look through it with your eye!  

Any one know?

Thanks


----------



## Big Mike (May 26, 2006)

What is the filter thread diameter of the lenses you have?  There are several common sizes.  52mm, 55mm, 58mm etc.

If your close us attachment does not match, you will need to use it on a lens that does have 52mm threads...or buy a step ring.  They make step-up and step-down rings for various size combinations.


----------



## jophassa (May 26, 2006)

ah! so i have to attach the attachment lens onto another lens and not directly on the body?


----------



## duncanp (May 26, 2006)

yup


----------



## jophassa (May 26, 2006)

any recommendations? must it be fixed or can a 35mm to 70mm be used? Thanks - you guys are too kind!!


----------



## Big Mike (May 26, 2006)

It should work on any lens that has the right size of threads on the front.


----------



## jophassa (May 26, 2006)

Hmmmm. Threads? Are those the spirals that connect it? Is there an adaptor so that i can just click it onto the body?


----------



## benhasajeep (May 26, 2006)

No, sounds like what you bought was an adapter that goes onto the end of the lens not the body. If it says 52mm. Then it mounts to a 52mm filter thread on the end of the lens. If you don't have a lens with a 52mm screw. You can buy an adaptor that say goes up from 48mm to 52mm or say down from 58mm to 52mm. Step up / or step down ring as mentioned above.  Examples only.  There are litterally dozens of combinations of step up or down rings.


----------

